# Generador de funciones sencillo



## Lepton (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola
Recientemente e entrado en este foro y se me a echo muy completo, se presentan muchos proyectos interesantes y me gustaría colaborar con mi granito de arena, soy principiante pero me gustaría aportar algo, es un generador de funciones extremadamente sencillo en si todo lo hace el integrado XR2206, les dejo el enlace a la pagina yo ya arme el circuito y funciono bien el único inconveniente es que al cambiar la carga es necesario hacer ajustes de simetría con los trimpets, pero para alguien que comienza esta perfecto, saludos y buen día. 











http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota07.htm


----------



## clau134 (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola amigo una duda...  lo armaste en placa tal y como se muestra en la imagen??  http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota07/fig2.htm

Gracias!


----------



## Lepton (Ene 28, 2013)

No, me puse a hacerlo bien artesanal, con un plumón sobre la baquelita dibuje mi distribución, algo entretenido ese método ja.


----------



## clau134 (Ene 29, 2013)

jajaja, me imagino yo si lo imprimi solo que tuve que reducir la imagen., mañana lo probare, espero y funcione ... Algun truco, tip o sugerencia si me llegara a dar problemas?


----------



## Lepton (Ene 29, 2013)

mm hace rato que lo hice y no recuerdo ni un problema, lo único, por mera comodidad, es que en tu chasis tengas el cuidado de dejar accesible los trimpot aun que sea para que entre el desarmador y moverlos con mas facilidad ya que la función se deforma un poco al cambiar de manera considerable la carga y asi de esa manera es mas rápido y comodo regular. Espero y te salga bien ahi me dices como te fue, saludos.


----------



## Mompy (May 10, 2013)

Muy buenas,
 quisiera saber si habeis probado ya el funcionamiento de este circuito y si os habeis encontrado con algun problemilla.....

Tambien me gustaria saber, si podeis explicar un poco mas detalladamente el funcionamiento de dicho circuito, ajustes de los potenciometros, distorsion, etc....

Simplemente para tener claro como funciona, ya que no se di se adapta a lo que necesito.....aunque tiene buena pinta....jejejeje.

Saludos y gracias!


----------

